# School Insurance



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm looking for insurance for my school. I've checked KarateInsurance.c*m, F. Dean, & Markel Insurance (aka Martialartsinsurance.c*m. 

I've noticed that Markel has specific sparring gear they want schools to use. While I don't disagree with their list, it seems to eliminate TKD schools that fight Olympic style.

What insurance companies do you use & like, & why? What pros & cons are there in your insurance?


----------



## Laurentkd (Oct 1, 2007)

We use martial arts group insurance (I think it is MAG).  We have had it for about 10 years, so there might be better options out there now, we just seem to renew every year without really looking in to it any deeper. We also have never had to use it, so I really can't tell you anything great or bad about it.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Lauren! I'll check it out.


----------

